# JD X300 Engline running unevenly



## kazman (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,
I have a newish X300 (40 miles). Everything was relatively fine until yesterday. While I was mowing my yard yesterday I heard this ticking sound and I thought the blades had hit some plastic bottle or something. After another 2 minutes the engine started to go into labored breathing, like huffing and puffing. I thought maybe there was a blockage with the air filter, so I just serviced the unit, thinking that might take care of the issue. Unfortunately the engine is still laboring with the up and down idling. Any ideas?
Thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like the fuel pump possibly, but that's just a guess. Is it under warranty still?


----------



## kazman (Jun 18, 2010)

*Engine uneven*

Hi,

The tractor is now over 2 years old so I think warranty is expired, but I'll call Deere up to double check. Thank you for your feedback.


----------

